# U.S. Congressman Just Vaped While Legislating



## Alex (11/2/16)

*Oh My God, a U.S. Congressman Just Vaped While Legislating*



Andy Cush
Today 12:43pm
Filed to: Vapes on a Plane
42.5K
3639






Good people of America, the moment has finally arrived. Today, Duncan Hunter, a U.S. Representative from California who first boldly proclaimed his love of vaping not two months ago, blew a sick cloud of e-juice during a Congressional hearing. I love the U.S.A.




*  "Yes I Vape," Congressman Boldly Proclaims  *
“Do you even vape?” the world seemed to ask of California Rep. Duncan Hunter this week. “Yes,” the…  Read more 

It happened while the Transport Committee was discussing an amendment that would ban vaping on a plane. (I’ve had it with these motherfucking vapes on this motherfucking plane, etc.) Naturally, Hunter opposed the amendment. Here it is on video.



And here it is on Vine.


source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...today_duncan_hunter_a_us_representative_from/

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/2/16)

Legend !!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/2/16)

Epic


----------



## rogue zombie (11/2/16)

And what happens at our State of the Nation?... Our main man, almost, ALMOST got a five digit figure down... 

So close... I'm so proud. Next time

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/2/16)

While it's great and everything, I feel advocate for this in the discussion yes, but keep the actual usage outside.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/2/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> While it's great and everything, I feel advocate for this in the discussion yes, but keep the actual usage outside.



Ya I wouldn't exactly vape 'in congress', but it's a great statement for vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (11/2/16)

Looks like a Nauti and a Spinner. One of my all time favourite combos.


----------

